# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Mũi khoan, phay mini

## Nguyễn Toàn

Cả nhà có biết ở đâu bán mũi khoan, phay mini có đường kính chuôi 3.2 trở xuống không ah.
Em mới tậu em proxxon Mf70 mà cứ nghĩ nó có mũi đi kèm, giờ không có mũi nên em nó vẫn nằm im trong hộp.
Cảm ơn cả nhà nhiều.
P/S: em ở Hà Nội.

----------


## h-d

chợ trời phố bác ơi

----------

Nguyễn Toàn

----------


## Nguyễn Toàn

Cảm ơn bác, em hỏi ở cửa hàng Tiến Bộ nhưng họ không có. Hôm nào rảnh tìm lại xem thế nào

----------


## hoctap256

Tiến Bộ không có thì Bình Diệp có 
bình Diệp không có thì mai tới có 
mai tới không có nữa thì đông phương có =))

----------

Nguyễn Toàn

----------


## Tuan Kieu

khoan 2-3 ly gì đấy,có vài cây thôi .

----------


## tungcnc

cái này dùng được không bác. e very nhiều nhé.

----------


## thuhanoi

> cái này dùng được không bác. e very nhiều nhé.


Cây này chuôi , phần cắt phi mấy, dài tổng bao nhiêu bác

----------


## tungcnc

> Cây này chuôi , phần cắt phi mấy, dài tổng bao nhiêu bác


bên e bán tất cả các loại dao gia công trên các vật liệu nhé. Bac nào nhu cầu dao j, phi bnhieu, dài bnhieu cứ alo e. e cung cấp hết.
Liên hệ: 0974.282.736 Tùng. hoặc 0963691473 Phương

----------


## thuhanoi

IB cho mình giá loại dao hộp đỏ đó, phi 3 (hoạc 4) dài phần cắt 30--40 nhé

----------


## elenercom

IB tôi loại dao 4 cán 6, dao 6 cán 6, chiều dài cắt 20-30mm nhé.Thanks

----------


## anhcos

Miềng cần dao endmill 1.5mm và 1.0mm dài 10mm, cán 4 hay 6 đều được.

----------


## tungcnc

> Miềng cần dao endmill 1.5mm và 1.0mm dài 10mm, cán 4 hay 6 đều được.


Bác gia công cái j mà cần con đấy ak?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bác gia công cái j mà cần con đấy ak?


Lộ bí mật hết chi bác, bác có hay không bán liền hỏi mần chi cho mệt, nhiều lúc bác ấy chế bom nguyên tử - bác hỏi bác biết mà bác không báo công an là bác liên đới bị bắt tù, còn có bán không hỏi là không bị sao cả - đúng không bác  :Big Grin: 
Endmill tại Việt Nam nó có từ 0.3 đến to đùng, dung vào đủ thứ việc cả bác à

----------

tungcnc

----------


## anhcos

> Miềng cần dao endmill 1.5mm và 1.0mm dài 10mm, cán 4 hay 6 đều được.





> Bác gia công cái j mà cần con đấy ak?


Dùng gia công nhựa thôi mà bác, nếu dài hơn 10mm thì tốt. Ăn mỏng và nông nên chả sợ gãy.

----------


## Nam CNC

------em không biết có bị vướng R của dao không chứ tại sao nhất quyết là 1 hay 1.5 , 2 con đó bác anhcos tìm đến tết congo luôn nhé.

------ Có 1 hệ dao phù hợp điều kiện đó , đó là hệ dao 3.175 bên làm nha khoa , có đủ phay ngón hay cầu , mũi dài mười mấy li luôn , chuyên ăn sáp hay thạch cao , hàng nhập hết ,ở VN khỏi tìm chi mệt , 1 con của chánh hãng germany tầm 18-20USD 1 con , ngày trước giúp cho 1 bác sửa cái máy bên nha khoa mới biết, em cũng không quan tâm nên không hỏi nhiều , nên không biết mua ở đâu và bằng cách nào.

----------

anhcos, tungcnc

----------


## duonghoang

-- Dao quả dứa 1mm, 1.5mm, 2mm dài khoảng 10mm Tạ uyên có bán đó bác, em phay chủ yếu là phíp, nhựa, mica ok hết, em hay mua ở tiệm sát bên Liên Hưng.

----------

anhcos, tungcnc

----------


## Nguyễn Toàn

> cái này dùng được không bác. e very nhiều nhé.


Mấy mũi như này đường kính chuôi là bao nhiêu hả bạn

----------


## thietbianphat

> Cả nhà có biết ở đâu bán mũi khoan, phay mini có đường kính chuôi 3.2 trở xuống không ah.
> Em mới tậu em proxxon Mf70 mà cứ nghĩ nó có mũi đi kèm, giờ không có mũi nên em nó vẫn nằm im trong hộp.
> Cảm ơn cả nhà nhiều.
> P/S: em ở Hà Nội.


Bác có thể tham khảo một vài loại mũi khoan Nhật Bản dưới đây:


Tham khảo chi tiết tại link: https://thietbicongnghiep.net/mui-va...2-1-56426.html

----------


## phuongmd

Mình bán ký lô bạn ơi

Hôm nay chưa bán được gì thấy khó ở, mang mớ dao khoan rao nó đỡ nhạt. 
Chuôi 3.175, đầu khoan 2 me, size từ 2 đến 5mm. 
Phay bao hình nhôm rất bóng. Phù hợp máy bé, làm mạch in, lười mua collet. 
Rất kinh tế nếu so sánh với dao hợp kim. Tỉa tót vớ vẩn. Gãy ko xót. 
Giá mua cả mớ 1.5kg 900k
1kg giá 650k
0.5 kg giá 350k
100k 25 con bốc mớ.
Đính kèm 27724 
Đính kèm 27725

----------


## Thanhvienmoi

em có 1 hôp mũi khoan cán 3ly bác mua thì hú em 0937829289

----------

